
Tony Fadell Q&A: Why I sold Nest to Google - andrewhillman
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2014/01/13/tony-fadell-why-i-sold-nest-to-google/
======
hmexx
_Once Google made its pitch, did you reach out to other potential acquirers?

Our goal was about accelerating our vision, and how many companies are really
in position to do that? I'm going to a new home, not selling a used car._

\-- > Translation: No

 _Okay, more specifically: Did you discuss a possible deal with Apple (AAPL)?

I'm not at liberty to discuss that._

\-- > Translation: Yes

:)

------
andrewhillman
I don't think apple would buy nest. They are a very focused company. They like
to sell products that people will buy ever few years.?

I do believe google will buy Uber next. Makes perfect sense.

